# Rolling popcorn ceiling?



## 1stchoice (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Guys,
My past experiences has never been good when trying to repaint a popcorn ceiling especially if you try to roll it out, texture peels off and Ive had promblems in past with this.
This customers ceilings 20' high, occupied home, furnished. Water stains on ceilings, wants to repaint them same color, white.
Just wanted to know if anyone has ever had success repainting over popcorn ceiling with roller. Im thinking that you really should spray. 
When spraying keep in mind house is furnished and being lived in, also will have to get up to the ceiling in middle of the floor, cant just stand on the ladder.
Any suggestions, just getting bid together at this point, there is also other painting as well, several rooms need to be painted, color change in all,
sheen on walls [eggshell].
Thanks Brian


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If access is difficult due to hight, consider a long wand for your airless.

IMO there's really no way to make an acoustic ceiling look good, just cleaner.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

bag it off and shoot it with a long wand,,,,,,and charge a lot


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

roll with oil based prime, then roll with top coat flat water based.


----------



## drwgblanks (Apr 1, 2008)

I roll popcorn ceilings almost everyday on some old condos that we picked up last year. Do you have an ICI/Dulux dealer? They have a product called Ultra-Hide Final Sealer 1310 that I have had great luck with. It is basically an alkyd primer/finish paint. It usually covers the worst nicotene, mold, and waterstains, etc in one coat and dries flat. We try to roll first and then cut in later to avoid pulling off the popcorn around the edges while rolling. Make sure you're careful when rolling back into the paint you've already laid up, that is when it will likely pull off. Try to put it on with two passes and move on. 

I hate to brag on myself, but we have become pro's at touching up that popcorn also. I purchased an electric hopper made by wagner that is simply a cheap, awesome tool. I think it's called Powertex. It makes fixing that popcorn a breeze. If any comes off, just cut it clean at a point that it stops, prime it with that the same final sealer, let it dry, mix up a little texture, spray it on, give it a day to dry and touch it up.


----------



## crow (Jan 29, 2008)

I got the same problem with a bid Im workin on now, 20' ceiling with popcorn done in 1977, Im almost scared to try and roll it! mabey a 1 1/2" nap?? still have fears of it all comin down on me! might ought and buy a airless sprayer,


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

I would spray it, masking the room will take time, but trying to fix some popcorn ceilings once a chunk has fell can be almost impossible. Popcorn likes to come off when you dont want it to and it likes to stick reall good if you want it off, I believe it was created by the devil himself.


----------



## drwgblanks (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree with the devil inventing it. But don't be scared of it. If it will simply stay on long enough for you to roll it, the alkyd will keep it up there once it's dry. If you all were in N.C. I would paint it for you and take full responsibility, and I wouldn't try to steal your work:thumbup: afterwards. Seriously...it's not that bad, just paint the shyat.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Two things write in your contract that you are not responsible for texture failure. Unless you have some X-ray vision to see how it is aheeling to the ceiling. I have never had one fail if I Bin it first just as-long as it wasn't ready to fall already


----------



## TXpaintergirl (Apr 29, 2008)

I think it's made by the devil too. lol In my own home, I took it out of my kitchen. It was dirty looking. What a job! I decided it didn't look that bad in the living room so I'm leaving it. I had no idea you could roll it either. I figured most of it would come off and look like crap after.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I prefer to spray it, but i have rolled many of them too. Roll on an oil primer and finish with waterbourne of choice. Trick is to resist the temptation to back roll to much.


----------

